# Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2019



## sn-angler (15. Dezember 2019)

Heute an der ersten Stelle bei Ententeich und kristallkklarem Wasser kein Kontakt. Dann nochmal gewechselt und bei starkem Wind, mäßiger Strömung und leichter Trübung kam 2 x Silber ans Band. Waren gerade so maßig und schwimmen wieder.


----------



## kneew (15. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schön trotzdem!  Für mich gehts ab Morgen los bis zum Ende der Woche mal gucken.. Tight lines und viel Glück auch @ll den anderen hier..


----------



## zulu1024 (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich war am Samstag unterwegs in OH, habe ablandig gefischt, Bewegung und Trübung war trotzdem erstaunlicher weise stark vorhanden. Kontakt gab es aber nur gegen 16Uhr zu einer ca. 35cm Forelle auf Fliege.


----------



## Windfinder (19. Dezember 2019)

Nachtrag von Dienstag 
Konnte mir unverhofft Überstunden frei nehmen und bin um 9.00uhr ans Wasser. Ich war mir erst unschlüssig ob ich ne flache Bucht oder die offene Küste befische. Ich entschloss mich für die offene Küste, westlich von Kühlungsborn. Am Wasser angekommen stellte ich fest das die Bedingungen recht gut waren. Leichter Wind aus Süd West und leichte Welle. Nach knapp einer Stunde ohne Kontakt, kam der Einschlag. Lange nicht mehr dieses Wunder schöne Gefühl gehabt. Nach recht kurzem Drill landete ich eine blitze blanke 48er. Auftakt nach Maß! Ca 10 min. später wieder fast vor den Füßen, ein Anfasser! Total entspannt führte ich den Köder weiter. Wieder Anfasser! Nun ließ ich den Köder absinken. Und.... Bääm sie sitzt! Doch leider etwas klein. Aber trotzdem! Nummer 2! Wieder ca 10 min später, ein Nachläufer! Sofort habe ich die Stelle wieder angeworfen. Und zack die Rute ist krum! Wieder blitze blankes Silber. Diesmal 45 cm. Kurze Zeit später und diesmal weiter draußen knallt es wieder in die Rute. Der Drill machte richtig Spaß! Die ist gut dachte ich. Doch beim nachmessen stellte ich fest das sie mit 43 cm  war. Allerdings richtig fett. Egal, ich hatte mein Spaß. Und solch guten Start in die Saison hatte ich lange nicht.


----------



## Silvio.i (20. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem ich im Mefo-Forum meist nur stiller, neidvoller Leser bin, kann ich heute auch vom Erfolg berichten!
Ich war am 16. und 17.12. auf Mefo los. Während ich am 16.12. erwartungsgemäß Schneider geblieben bin, konnte ich am Dienstag das erleben, wovon die Mefo-Angler immer so schwärmen.
Es ging mit dem Boot und 2 Mitstreitern vor die nordwestliche Küste von Rügen. In 5h hatten wir 2 Beißphasen von ca. 3-5min. In diesen ging es ab. Der Fische stürzten sich auf alles, was durchs Wasser gezogen wurde. Einmal hatten wir einen Dreifach-Drill. Ich hatte ca. 10 Anfasser. 4 Meerforellen im Drill. 2 sind rausgekommen. Eine schöne 48 durfte mit nach Hause. So schnell wie der Schwarm da war, war er auch wieder weg. Auch wenn ich der "Schlechteste" auf dem Boot war, … für mich ein absoluter Traumtag!


----------



## henry73 (20. Dezember 2019)

Petri von mir zu euren schönen Erfolgen! Das lässt ja hoffen. Werde am Wochenende auch versuchen was Silbernes ans Band zu bekommen. Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ne Weile so schön mild, das wirkt sich positiv auf die Aktivität der Mefos aus.


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2019)

hat 7 graddas wasser


----------



## Ostseesilber (20. Dezember 2019)

Jo Petri an Andreas und Silvio...sehr sehr feine Fiske und Berichte


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Dezember 2019)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Nachdem ich im Mefo-Forum meist nur stiller, neidvoller Leser bin, kann ich heute auch vom Erfolg berichten!
> Ich war am 16. und 17.12. auf Mefo los. Während ich am 16.12. erwartungsgemäß Schneider geblieben bin, konnte ich am Dienstag das erleben, wovon die Mefo-Angler immer so schwärmen.
> Es ging mit dem Boot und 2 Mitstreitern vor die nordwestliche Küste von Rügen. In 5h hatten wir 2 Beißphasen von ca. 3-5min. In diesen ging es ab. Der Fische stürzten sich auf alles, was durchs Wasser gezogen wurde. Einmal hatten wir einen Dreifach-Drill. Ich hatte ca. 10 Anfasser. 4 Meerforellen im Drill. 2 sind rausgekommen. Eine schöne 48 durfte mit nach Hause. So schnell wie der Schwarm da war, war er auch wieder weg. Auch wenn ich der "Schlechteste" auf dem Boot war, … für mich ein absoluter Traumtag!


Dickes Petri,netter Angel Bericht.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (23. Dezember 2019)

Nach einer Zwangspause zum eigentlichen Saisonauftakt.
Habe ich mich vorgestern einigermaßen gefühlt um mich etwas kreativ auszutoben.
Und gestern bin ich promt belohnt worden.
Eine von fünf gefangenen durfte mit. 

 gestern ist die gleich für 2 Tage in den Kühlschrank gewandert.
Ich liebe Graved Meerforelle.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Dezember 2019)

Glückwunsch den Fängern  Ich glaube, ich muss dieses Jahr auch noch mal los. Wetter ist in Dänemark ebenfalls stabil.


Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Ich liebe Graved Meerforelle.


Ich auch - absolut lecker!


----------



## Windfinder (23. Dezember 2019)

Petri! Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Tomasz (23. Dezember 2019)

Petri den Fängern und Danke für die schönen Bilder.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Windfinder (23. Dezember 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Glückwunsch den Fängern  Ich glaube, ich muss dieses Jahr auch noch mal los. Wetter ist in Dänemark ebenfalls stabil.
> 
> Ich auch - absolut lecker!


Hallo Elmar, 
Wo fischt du in Dänemark?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Dezember 2019)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Elmar,
> Wo fischt du in Dänemark?


Gleich unten in Südjütland: Aabenraa-Fjord (dann auch gerne mit Pontoon Boat), Als oder Genner Bucht. Ist auch für ´nen Tagestrip gut erreichbar.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Dezember 2019)

Moinsen!
Konnte auch 2 in Schleswig-Holstein verhaften. 
Sind schon quirlige, zappelige Kämpfer.
Petri


----------



## henry73 (26. Dezember 2019)

Gestern sehr viel Strecke an 3 verschiedenen Stränden gemacht, aber trotz guter Bedingungen (nur das Wasser hätte gerne etwas trüber sein können)  keinen Kontakt gehabt. Am Strand noch 2-3 angelnde Kollegen getroffen,  auch sie hatten noch nichts.
Aber sehr entspanntes, schon fast besinnliches Angeln... Zwischendurch noch etwas Stärkung mit Tee und selbst gemachter Stolle. Ein paar schöne Stunden am Strand,  man konnte mal so richtig abschalten. Macht einfach nur Spaß,  auch wenn der Erfolg mal ausbleibt. 

Allen Mefo-Verrückten einen schönen 2. Weihnachtstag und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß und Petri Heil! 

Henry


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. Januar 2020)

War im Dezember auch 3 Mal los: 15., 29. und 31.12.
Verschiedene Spots, verschiedene Methoden, keinen Zupfer 
Am 31. in Tarnewitz noch 2 Netze kontrolliert (natürlich nix angefaßt). Die stnden bis ans Ufer ran, fast drüber gefallen. War aber auch nix drin, außer ein paar Feuerquallen.


----------



## Windfinder (3. Januar 2020)

Tut gut zu wissen das der auch nichts fängt.


----------

